# ......Ah  l'amore!!!!!.......



## lunaiena (11 Ottobre 2012)

Ero in seconda  superiore.....
portavo scaldamuscoli rosa e la domenica 
guardavo super classifica show....
Lui coltivava marijuana sul balcone e leggeva Rosa Luxemburg....
In calsse sul tema libero io parlai della mia famiglia ....lui dei movimenti socialdemocratici russi e bla bla.....
Cominciò sul pulman di rientro quando si sedette vicino a me 
"hai gia avuto dei rapporti completi" mi chese...
"no, grazie " risposi
"semicompleti?" lui....
Io già con la testa altrove nei miei mondi pensai al semifreddo,seminterrato,
latte parzialmente scremato risposi "Si".....
Allora mi prese la mano e mi diede un bacio.....
La storia durò fino alla primavera quando lui un giorno ancora alla fermata del pulmann mi disse:
"sono per i rapporti al plurale"
"quindi"
"quindi ho un'altra ....non ti amo più"
Quasi vomitai....perchè un mometo prima ero felice e un momento dopo il mondo mi era crollato addosso ...e quando questo succede o piangi o svieni o vomiti....Però mi resi conto poi che quel " non ti amo più " era solo il primo di una lunga lista....come mi resi conto che gli scaldamuscoli fanno cagare a meno di non essere Jennifer Beals in Flashdance.....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Ottobre 2012)

che brutto sentirlo dire ... non ti amo più. meglio non dire nulla? meglio dire: amo un'altra?


----------



## lunaiena (11 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt6042 ha detto:
			
		

> che brutto sentirlo dire ... non ti amo più. meglio non dire nulla? meglio dire: amo un'altra?


Sarebbe meglio non cominciare a dire neanche  " ti amo"....
 ho imparato a non credere più a queste due parole ...
dette tante volte con superficialità e date dal momento...
preferisco un "Ti voglio bene" lo trovo più sincero...e più duraturo nel tempo...


----------

